
Fair Job Scheduler on Mesos for Spark/Batch Workloads - hatred
https://github.com/twosigma/Cook
======
dgrnbrg
Hey HNers! One of the authors here, happy to answer any questions.

~~~
SEJeff
Not a Cook specific question, but do you use Spark + HDFS much together for
your usage of Spark on Mesos?

